# Politics on the Forum



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Are we actually going to be locking threads on politics now? Is it going to become proper forum policy (i.e. put in the fancy guidelines) that the community forum is for only 362 varieties of harmless off-topic discussion; sex, religion and politics excluded?

It's just that the group function sucks, to be frank. I've subscribed to all the groups I'm in, but hell knows what that even means because I don't get any kind of notifications for new discussions or posts.

We've talked this week about streamlining and simplifying by having index threads _etc._, and yet making a lot of discussions potentially invisible by shoving them in the group bin is just a way of making things more complicated.

I waste enough of my time each day when I should be working by ploughing through the unread posts page; I don't want to be loitering around a whole host of groups pages as well. I want everything on the unread posts page damn it!!!!

EDIT: Lack of manners is owing to extreme fatigue.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Careful, or vampire-pig is going to bed without supper! :scold:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't care about politics as long as there is no chance that it will end with me being emperor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

You just have to link over to the political Junkies group. We keep it going along at a good pace - you will notice that it has the most posts of all the groups. It really is a lot more user-friendly than I thought it would be. And I do my best to keep the conversations going, as do several others that are quite involved, including science and Almaviva.

Come on in, the water's warm!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Polednice, dear, calm down.
It's not that difficult. Just click on Community, Groups, Political Junkies, and you'll get a visual cue of all threads that have posts that you haven't read. Just get in the habit of clicking on it, you can do it.
Look, that's a barely moderated space.
Wasn't it rather tiresome, that people would start discussion, get nasty, and threads would be locked, penalties issued?
This new format is A LOT better.
Let's keep it this way, OK?
People enter the Politics and Religion groups at their own peril, knowing that things there are wilder.
We mods look the other way unless someone complains.
Much, much better. More freedom for you, less tiresome and frustrating work for us (usually being blamed if we keep the discussions alive, AND being blamed if we close them down).


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

DrMike said:


> You just have to link over to the political Junkies group. We keep it going along at a good pace - you will notice that it has the most posts of all the groups. It really is a lot more user-friendly than I thought it would be. And I do my best to keep the conversations going, as do several others that are quite involved, including science and Almaviva.
> 
> Come on in, the water's warm!


So I take it that you've been spending all your time riling people in the politics group then?! I wondered why I hadn't seen you around... Your true motives have been revealed.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Polednice, dear, calm down.
> It's not that difficult. Just click on Community, Groups, Politics Junkies, and you'll get a visual cue of all threads that have posts that you haven't read. Just get in the habit of clicking on it, you can do it.
> Look, that's a barely moderated space.
> Wasn't it rather tiresome, that people would start discussion, get nasty, and threads would be locked, penalties issued?
> ...


OK, Alma. I'm sorry. I can haz cuddle?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

If I wouldn't write 3,412 useless posts on TalkClassical and devote all this time that it took me to write them for composing I could have opera cycle based on Proust without cuts already written.

If you will discuss politics online you will end the same way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Most of my time, sure, but I peruse all the new posts. I posted in "Current Listening," and am still considering my 5 favorite Mahler movements to post in that thread. But yes, I am trying to ensure that the Political Junkies group becomes a viable thing - doing my part to help out the moderators by drawing the political talk over there. And you can say what you want (mostly, I am doing very little more than the minimum legalities require, but reserve the right to step in if something truly offensive and totally irrelevant to the discussion gets posted).

It really is doing well, but I'd like to see more people participate - I'm getting tired of arguing with just science, Alma, and Fsharpmajor!!!!!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Polednice said:


> OK, Alma. I'm sorry. I can haz cuddle?


Sure can, adorable vampire pig!:kiss:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DrMike said:


> It really is doing well, but I'd like to see more people participate - I'm getting tired of arguing with just science, Alma, and Fsharpmajor!!!!!


Whaaat? You're getting tired of arguing with me? OK, sir, I'll get a lot nastier (therefore, more interesting, LOL)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Sure can, adorable vampire pig!:kiss:


Yaaay! Now I think I will go to bed. I think my brain is leaking.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aramis said:


> I could have opera cycle based on Proust without cuts already written.


Hey, that's a good idea. Go for it! I'll buy a copy and attend a staging if one gets to my neck of the woods.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Polednice just has a deep prejudice against groups because the Wagner group has 15 members and the Brahms group has a mere 5!  :devil:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Whaaat? You're getting tired of arguing with me? OK, sir, I'll get a lot nastier (therefore, more interesting, LOL)


Bring it, old man!!!:devil:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I didn't know (or don't remember knowing?) that there was a seperate part of the forum for politics & religion. Well there you go.

I agree with Alma, it's better to have these separate as this whole forum is focused on music, not politics. I tend to stay away on most politics threads here on the main part of the forum, just post a few times on the one thread, because they all get derailed into USA politics, which is like on the other side of the world from here Down Under. Hell, I don't even know that much of what's going on in parliament here, apart from the really big things, let alone what's going on in the USA (unless, again, it's a huge unmissable thing/event).

So ignorance is bliss as they say, that's how I see politics in some ways. I'm more interested in politics of the past (eg. history) than of now. Esp. if I can relate it to matters musical!!!...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Sid James said:


> I didn't know (or don't remember knowing?) that there was a seperate part of the forum for politics & religion. Well there you go.
> 
> I agree with Alma, it's better to have these separate as this whole forum is focused on music, not politics. I tend to stay away on most politics threads here on the main part of the forum, just post a few times on the one thread, because they all get derailed into USA politics, which is like on the other side of the world from here Down Under. Hell, I don't even know that much of what's going on in parliament here, apart from the really big things, let alone what's going on in the USA (unless, again, it's a huge unmissable thing/event).
> 
> So ignorance is bliss as they say, that's how I see politics in some ways. I'm more interested in politics of the past (eg. history) than of now. Esp. if I can relate it to matters musical!!!...


Not long ago, there was some concern over how religious and political threads tend to get derailed quickly and locked. It was brought to our attention that in the groups, the moderators do not police the discussions, and we could say what we wanted (within certain limits, which are discussed in my Political Junkies group). As a result, Klavierspieler and I started two groups - he a group for religious discussions, and I a group for political discussions. They are relatively new. We get some lively debate, and they are quickly becoming the most participated in groups. The political group has over 200 posts already.

I moderate the Political Junkies group, and have to approve all people who wish to join, but I let any and all in, so if you are interested, we'd love to have you - it would be good to get an international perspective.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Okay thanks for the invite, Dr. Mike, I will consider joining, but time is the big factor, I already spend enough time on this forum as it is, with just the music alone. However, I'd be more interested at this stage in the politics group, more than the religion one. In terms of politics, there's more room for perspectives of modern history, which is my favourite aspect of this area...


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Sid James said:


> ^^Okay thanks for the invite, Dr. Mike, I will consider joining, but time is the big factor, I already spend enough time on this forum as it is, with just the music alone. However, I'd be more interested at this stage in the politics group, more than the religion one. In terms of politics, there's more room for perspectives of modern history, which is my favourite aspect of this area...


I am also a fond student of history, and welcome historical discussions. I'll have to admit my near complete ignorance of Australian politics, and only a cursory knowledge of Australian history.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Couchie said:


> the Wagner group


Sounds like a cult to me.

j/k of course! (Brahms fan here.)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^ No you're wrong Science, *The Wagner Group* is not a cult, it's a research company. Maybe there's also a Brahms Group?

& Dr. Mike, thanks again for your welcome & I will join it probably in a few weeks, just now I'll stay away a bit, I find TC is taking up heaps of my time as it is...


----------

